
Show HN: Webhook: create HTTP endpoints (hooks) to execute configured commands - adnanh
https://github.com/adnanh/webhook
======
stephenr
This actually looks like it could be quite useful, and seems relatively true
to the unix philosophy (does one thing well).

I'm not a Go expert but a quick look through the source makes me think it'd be
ok (as in, no errors) running multiple invocations of this, as different users
(with different config files, on different interface/port combinations
obviously), rather than running as a SUDO-able user?

